# Dead Orchid Mantis



## AikoAiko (Aug 29, 2008)

A few days ago, one of my L5 orchid mantises molted and then died a day later. I think it was a female.

I glanced in her container and noticed she had molted. Visually, the molt appeared to have gone well, no deformities or anything. She was hanging upside down from the gauze I have on the inside of the lid. I noticed she was holding herself "loosely" from the lid, with her legs almost fully extended, like she was weak or tired. The next morning I checked on her to offer her a fly and she was hanging from one leg. I opened up the container and she could only drag herself a few inches on her side before laying down twitching. After about 15 minutes of watching her, I decided she was going to die anyway and put her in the freezer. I left for work without disposing of the body and when I came back, portions of head and abdomen had turned black and purple. Is this the normal color for a dead orchid mantis?

She seemed fine before the molt. She was eating well and active. I feed my mantises fruit flies, houseflies gutloaded with honey, and occasionally moths I catch by my porch light. I mist them every other day now that they are older instars and keep the temperature between 75 and 80 degrees. I have not had any problems with keeping this species before this. Two of my other mantises already made it to adult fine.

Has anyone ever had this happen to them? What happened and could I have prevented it?


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 29, 2008)

3 of my hierodulas died this way. but one just before the moult.

it seems that they can't hold their own weight anymore.


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 30, 2008)

1 of my male giant shield mantis died this way with no apparent reason. Its head and abdomen turn black. Now I have another on hanging on lifelessly. I decided to use some tape and tape its legs onto the lid. Miraculously he can still hunt for food when the flies is in reach. I hope he will make it.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2008)

Not saying it is the cause but you should not disturb any mantis during or after a molt for at least a couple days.


----------

